
Show HN: Visual visa regulations table of all the countries in the world - bekirdag
https://visaregulations.com/
======
bekirdag
I have built this website
[https://visaregulations.com/](https://visaregulations.com/) to list all the
visa regimes around the world.

Red: Visa required Green: Visa free Yellow: Pre-enrollment/eVisa Blue: Visa on
arrival

~~~
dnh44
I've looked for something like this for years now; thanks so much for doing
this.

Out of curiosity how do plan on keeping it up to date? It seems like a
gargantuan task.

~~~
bekirdag
Thank you! Glad that it's useful for someone. I am collecting data from
different resources and automate the job.

